# Gute Filme 80er und 90er Jahre



## Jan565 (13. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche ein paar gute Filme aus den 80-90er Jahren. Also gute alte Filme, die vor einigen Jahren immer so am Sonntag auf Kabel 1 oder so liefen. Sowas in richtung Jugendfilme Sci-Fi. Aber an sich ist Genre egal. 

Was fallen euch denn so für Filme ein?


----------



## bjoern1982 (13. März 2012)

Jugendfilme Sci-Fi, aber Genre egal?

Ist zwar nicht Sci-Fi aber das Genre ist ja egal 

Alarmstufe Rot
Money Train
Forrest Gump
Green Mile

oh man da gibt's so viele


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2012)

Da gibt es etliche... Die Alien-Reihe zB, wobei Teil 1 sogar noch aus den 70ern ist, was man dem Film aber nicht anmerkt.


Hast Du nicht eigene Beispiele, was für Filme Du genau meinst?


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2012)

Luc Besson:


Le Grand Bleu - Im Rausch der Tiefe
Nikita
Leon - Der Profi


----------



## Cyberian (13. März 2012)

The Rock


----------



## troppa (14. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Luc Besson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Fünfte Element
Stirb Langsam 1+2
Lethal Weapon 1-3
Mad Max 1-3 (nach ja der Erste ist von '79)
Braveheart, fad ich damals auch gut
Matrix 1 natürlich
Bladerunner
Black Rain
Indiana Jones 1-3
Resevoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
Jackie Brown
From Dusk Till Dawn
Open Your Eyes (Original von Eyes Wide Shut)
Sieben Jahre in Tibet
Kundun
Hana-Bi
Der Name der Rose
Die Verurteileten
Ran
Kagemusha
Ame Agaru
Jagd auf Roter Oktober
Das Boot
Fitzcarraldo
1984
Dune
Das Schweigen der Lämmer
Sieben
usw....

Huch, ich glaub aber die 2.te Hälfte kommt wohl er auf Arte...


----------

